# DH / FR Raum Sigmaringen und Umgebung



## Corinnsche (18. November 2011)

Hey servus zusammen,

ich such jemand der einfach mal genauso verrückt ist wie ich.

Würde gern mal wissen ob im Raum SIG irgendwo FR / DH Strecken sind. Offiziell gibt es leider nix.

Vielleicht könnte man sich ja auch zu ner verrückten Aktion treffen.

Grüße Corinnsche


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. November 2011)

Richtig-offizielles gibts da nix, deshalb muss man sich schöne Abfahrten selbst suchen. Aber das ganze Donaudurchbruchstal entlang gibt es immer wieder schöne Abfahrten. Die Frage ist zwar, was verstehst Du unter FR/DH, aber zumindest technisch anspruch svolle Abfahrten/Trails gibts da en Masse.

Grüße wr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (19. November 2011)

> Bike: bisher noch keins


.


----------



## Corinnsche (20. November 2011)

Kannst du mir zufällig sagen, wo man da am besten Startet?

Oder sind das die kleinen Wege an den Kletterfelsen vorbei?

Grüße Corinna


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. November 2011)

Hi Corinna,

klar kann ich Dir das eine oder andere "verraten", vielleicht genaueres per PM, muss ja nicht alles im Detail breitgetreten werden. 
Allerdings sollte man dazu ungefähr wissen, was Du gerne fahren willst und kannst, einerseits von den technischen Anforderungen und andererseits vom Startpunkt her sowie auch den körperlichen Anfoderungen her.

Grüße wr


----------



## ciao heiko (20. November 2011)

Schau mal hier bei den Lokals rein.

http://www.froeaters.de/

ciao heiko


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. November 2011)

Gebaute Sachen kenne ich jetzt nicht, da müsstest du schon in den Bikepark Albstadt gehen.

Sonst einfach mal die DAV-Wanderwege am Nord- und Südtrauf abklappern. Da gibt's ein paar nette Abfahrten allerdings dürfte ein Downhiller da überdimensioniert sein. Abfahrten von der Ruine Falkenstein, Wildenstein, Pfannenstiel und oberhalb von Neidingen kann ich empfehlen.

Wenn ich nächsten Sommer Zeit habe werd ich in der Nähe von Sigmaringen 'ne Strecke mit ein paar Kickern, Doubles und Northshoregeschichten bauen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. November 2011)

auch ich würde das mit dem Bike bestätigen, ein Dh`ler ist sicher das verkehrte Rad, da man hier nicht wie in einem Park oder einer gebauten Strecke an einem Spot die ganze Zeit zubringt, sich rauf- und runterliften lässt oder schiebt, sondern über verbindungstrails rockt und so verschiedene Abfahrten macht, so 3 bis 5 je nach Lust und Laune, dazu aber ein Bike braucht, mit dem man etwas Strecke zurücklegen kann.
Im übrigen sind die genannten Strecken schon empfehlenswert, wobei ich noch die ein oder andere unterwegs einbauen würde - je nach Fahrkönnen z. B. die Gansnestabfahrt, Schloss Bronnen mit verschiedenen Optionen oder Schloss Haußen als einer meiner Favoriten. Allerdings lassen sich nicht alle Trails immer so ohne weiteres finden (die guten).


----------

